# General Health - How we doing ?



## kingrollo (16 Sep 2022)

Myself Age 59.

Child hood asthma wrecked my lungs - so one a peakflow I only blow 350.

Still Im out cycling and clock around 13MPH on a hilly 25 - and close to 15MPH on a group ride.

My hip on a scan shows up moderate arthritis and doc said I can have THR when I m ready - but honestly its only a twinge now and then.

Pilates and dead lifts seem to be keeping my troublesome back at bay.

overall Im happy to be cycling and happy with my health - frustrating to see people much faster than me on less time and miles !!!!! but hey ho !

hows everyone else shaping up ?


----------



## Sharky (16 Sep 2022)

kingrollo said:


> people much faster than me on less time and miles !!!!!


If only there was an answer to this, it would solve everything! 

One observation though. A 25 mile ride at 13mph is 2 hours. That's an endurance ride, rather than a speed ride. Try cutting the distance down to no more than 10 miles, until you achieve your target speed then gradually increase distance.


----------



## sleuthey (16 Sep 2022)

Feeling much better all-round now the cooler weather is here. Favourite season is autumn 🍁🚴☀️


----------



## kingrollo (16 Sep 2022)

sleuthey said:


> Feeling much better all-round now the cooler weather is here. Favourite season is autumn 🍁🚴☀️



Good god no ! - Summers gone and I haven't got thighs like Sagan ! - Maybe next year !


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Sep 2022)

I get depressed when I have to get travel insurance for a holiday

The list is just stupid
mind you most of it is stuff the repeats but only every few years but between us we are taking about 10 different medications a day!!

recently I have had a tummy upset - which cause dehydration which has caused my gout to flare up

which is all a pain
but at least my ebike keeps me on the road and paths - when I get too knackered for that I think my wife is thinking of divorce as I am a right pain if I can't get out of the house


----------



## wafter (16 Sep 2022)

lol - thanks for the opportunity to whinge 

41, physically I've been dogged by asthma, eczema and allergies to everything throughout life. A few years ago I found this is heaviliy influenced by diet as I seem to be allergic to most food too - which brings with it a whole host of other issues. Symptoms can be attenuated massively by controlling diet, but this is difficult and tbh I never feel as good in this respect than when I've fasted for a good number of days so it seems everything I eat affects me to some extent. 

My joints are a bit sketchy (again, probably exacerbated by the diet-led-inflammation), I'm a bit heavier than I should be and have more forehead than I'd like..

On the up-side my hearing's good, sight's great too although I'm just starting to find near-sight is slipping.. all my limbs work.


----------



## kingrollo (16 Sep 2022)

wafter said:


> lol - thanks for the opportunity to whinge
> 
> 41, physically I've been dogged by asthma, eczema and allergies to everything throughout life. A few years ago I found this is heaviliy influenced by diet as I seem to be allergic to most food too - which brings with it a whole host of other issues. Symptoms can be attenuated massively by controlling diet, but this is difficult and tbh I never feel as good in this respect than when I've fasted for a good number of days so it seems everything I eat affects me to some extent.
> 
> ...



Forget to add - my hearings not great ! hearing aids for me seem to do exactly what they shouldn't - they just make everything loud - per the tests i need certain frequencys louder - doesn't seem to work.

Your allergies sound dreadful - has it always been like that ? - or was there a trigger incident !


----------



## wafter (16 Sep 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Forget to add - my hearings not great ! hearing aids for me seem to do exactly what they shouldn't - they just make everything loud - per the tests i need certain frequencys louder - doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Your allergies sound dreadful - has it always been like that ? - or was there a trigger incident !



Sorry to hear that about your hearing - have you tried specialists? Was talking to a young guy in the pub recently whose hearing is shafted as a result of a genetic condition. He was very complimentary about some of the local ones; less so about Boots / other generic high street providers if you happen to have been using these..

He was also banding about costs of around £3k for decent hearing aids; but then I guess you can't really put a price on getting your hearing back! I guess I'm lucky in that regard in that my senses are generally good (probably too good, actually; but that's another story..).


Yeah, that allergies suck. I suspect I've always been like it but only really made the connection in my mid-late '30s. My GP was worse-than-useless (highly condescending and dismissive) however once he'd ignored my requests and sent me to the wrong people I eventually got to see an allergy specialist who was great (along with all the other NHS specialists I've seen over the years - seems the problems nearly alway lie with the GPs).

People have to put up with a lot worse but it certainly has the capacity to make life utterly, utterly miserable. I get relatively mild acute symptoms (unless I eat bananas - which have the capacity to kill me) but the worst bit is that if I don't watch what I'm consuming symptoms become chronic / cumulative / extreme and bouts can last for months. What I know I can safely consume is pretty minimal and it's difficult to maintain a decent diet given what's available and my lack of willpower. Basically knackers the idea of eating out / convenience food too.

I had sort of intended to chuck a thread up on here about it actually; I think there are probably a lot of people having their quality of life damaged by such conditions and probably have no idea what the cause is..


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

47 here. Peri-menopausal, so grumpy, permanently tired and get the odd hot flush.

Otherwise not too bad other than chronic sinus issues (a parting gift from the Swine Flu epidemic in 2009 / 2010) kept under control with medication.

Been partially deaf since birth. No hearing aids - can get by without them, but lip reading is a well-learned skill.  Oh, and a decade's stint as a motor racing photographer hasn't exactly helped.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2022)

I'm 70 and at the beginning of a new decade. Dodgy ticker, lots of hip and back pain, The hips arthritic and my backs knackered, I don't get a lot of time for riding because I'm caring for my Good Lady, but I do get out occasionally so I'm still fitter than most, but I'm carrying a little bit of extra weight. But apart from that I'm fine, I'm in better shape than a lot of people my age.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2022)

66 in November.

Take Levothyroxine as Thyroid was zapped with Radioactive Iodine 11 years ago due to very overactive Thyroid.

Take Lofepramine anti-depressant due to dumb GP mis-diagnosing me with MND some years ago leading to severe depression and extreme stress which leads to brain being permanently rewired. ☹️

Take Tamulosin for enlarged prostate.

Currently being treated for kidney damage due to large stone stuck in Ureter. 

Due to the latter I have done zero miles this year on the bike. Kidney stents are uncomfortable and make you pee every half hour or so. Not a compatible situation with bib shorts! 

Bit overweight & cholesterol too high - working on both. 

Can still do 10-15 mile hikes in local mountains without undue hassle. 

Work out twice a week on home gym without fail. 

Miles fitter than many guys of my age that I come into contact with. 

Feeling relatively young and not 66 - I don't listen to Radio 2 or wear blazers and slacks all of which scream old to me. 😁

Still having lots of adult fun although not as frequent as my younger years but still way more than most friends my age. Very attractive younger wife helps maybe. ♥️ No need for Viagra. 🙂

That's me. 

Apart from; I hope to live forever. 😅


----------



## SuffolkBlue (16 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> 47 here. Peri-menopausal, so grumpy, permanently tired and get the odd hot flush.


My partner went through a relatively early menopause. She found that night time hot flushes and her restless/fitful sleep was improved by some good quality (i.e expensive ) bed linen and pillows. The bedding was bamboo linen.

I'm 57 - mild hypertension (hereditary!!) and an asymptomatic left bundle branch block which is a benign heart arrhythmia.

I've just had a great cycling summer - a number of sportive events including the wonderfully named Tour de Broads and the Skyline L2B last weekend. Lifestyle changes and getting out virtually daily for a shortish (10 to 15 mile) leisure ride has helped me lose 23lbs over the last 4 months. I am very fortunate that i can work flexibly so I take a longer lunch break and make up my hours by working later.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

SuffolkBlue said:


> My partner went through a relatively early menopause. She found that night time hot flushes and her restless/fitful sleep was improved by some good quality (i.e expensive ) bed linen and pillows. The bedding was bamboo linen.



My sleep would be better if I didn't have a pair of furry hot water bottles that insist on sleeping on top of me.


----------



## Gunk (16 Sep 2022)

57, 5’8” and 11st7 so BMI just about acceptable, high Cholesterol, a Labral tear in my left hip (probably need a replacement), arthritis in my right hand but I still feel like I have the energy levels I had 30 years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> My sleep would be better if I didn't have a pair of furry hot water bottles that insist on sleeping on top of me.


My sister complains about hers!

When I am not there, she leaves the door to the downstairs spare bedroom open but closes the door from the lounge to the rest of the house. That spare bedroom has a cat flap in the door to the back yard. It means the cats can get in and out of the house at night.

When I am there in the downstairs room, I close the cat flap so the moggies are not hassling me all night. (And I don't want the door to the lounge open either because I get woken up by the rest of the family getting up much earlier than me and wandering about.) The cats have learned that if they climb up to sis's bedroom window and meow plaintively for long enough she eventually gives up and lets them in. Then she has the moving furry hot water bottle problem! 

PS As for my general health... _Generally _ok! I felt early signs of arthritis 30 years ago but have managed to pretty much keep it at bay. I will have to get my prostate checked sooner rather than later. If you'd asked a few weeks ago, I would say that I have made a pretty good recovery from my clots of 2012/2013 but I seem to have had another episode recently. I'm not laid up by that but I am uncomfortable and not feeling like doing long, hilly bike rides. An hour or two of moderate effort is about my limit for now. Hopefully this will clear up fairly soon.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Sep 2022)

Fast approaching 55 147 llbs ,5 foot 7 .
Every day I wake up and groan as I get out of bed as something always aches or Hurt's.
Collar bone has 11 pins in it which play up, edge of bone over joint tender and shoulder muscle numb.
Arthritis in right hand which comes and goes so when it's bad I can't even hold a toothbrush comfortably.
Reynauds affects my every day as some days even getting milk out of the fridge sets it off.
Mentally pretty rocky as most days I think I would rather be dead.
Other than that I'm fine 😉


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2022)

Well 68 years young and as fit as I've ever been. At 72.5kg I'm 1/1.5 kg heavier than I'd like to be but that's really a vanity project. My August annual health check and bloods was, to use the practice nurse's word, "perfect." My cycling is not as strong as I'd like but I understand why and how to address it.

So that's the good bit.

I'm epileptic but know my triggers and usually get 20/30 minutes warning of a potential "episode" and I know how to avert them.

October 2015 I had a heart attack but obviously fully recovered. January 2019 I suffered a subarachnoid haemorrhage resulting from an aneurysm. Basically this is a haemorrhage on the brain and an uncommon form of stroke. After 10½ hours surgery my wife was given the prognosis "first we have to see if he wakes up." Next he moves his hands etc. At one follow up appointment I was mentally in bits, the nurse told me not to be hard on myself as in 4 months I'd recovered to a point most survivors take 18 months to reach. It was a strange few months, I didn't know I was ill and only later understood the seriousness of the illness.

I do remember, and this may sound bizarre, making a conscious decision to get better. It came to me one night. I knew I had a choice between 100% recovery and something else. I chose recovery. It was, I believe, a "vision" as I was off the morphine by then. My brain gave me a choice, it was very weird. My family and my best friend saved me. I've tried expressing my gratitude but its hard to get across. I behaved strangely for months and many, many people forgave that.

I've some aches but after a brain haemorrhage I know what pain is and never use the word.

I ride my bike, keep smiling and if I keel over on a ride so be it. How can I write the first paragraph? Well it's true and I firmly believe cycling gave me the strong basic fitness my body needed to build on to achieve my recovery.

I have no intention of becoming old and as Pete Townshend wrote "hope I die before I get old"


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well 68 years young and as fit as I've ever been. At 72.5kg I'm 1/1.5 kg heavier than I'd like to be but that's really a vanity project. My August annual health check and bloods was, to use the practice nurse's word, "perfect." My cycling is not as strong as I'd like but I understand why and how to address it.
> 
> So that's the good bit.
> 
> ...



Beware old age, it has a habit of sneaking up on people, we all age a different rates, keep pedalling it can slow the process down.


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Sep 2022)

At 75 I have always been relatively fit and very healthy but I have developed a few health issues in the last 18 months. Mild prostate cancer and a pacemaker fitted because of an electrical signal problem but, in themselves not a real problem except they make me realise I am not getting any younger.

I manage to get out a few times a week for 20+ miles, but one thing that is concerning me recently is a worrying problem when I work really hard for more than a few minutes e.g. climbing a steep hill. I start off OK then quite suddenly my quads feel very painful and my head feels as if I will faint if I don't stop at that point. Once I stop for a minute everything is fine again. I probably shouldn't do it but I can't help pushing it every few rides to see if there is any improvement in my limits. I am upset that it has made me chicken out on my favourite Brecon Beacons ride this year because it has a number of very steep hills, and I ride solo in an area with virtually no telephone reception.

I don't like the health problems since 2021, but that's life and I have to accept them, although I will continue to push against them and wait a bit longer before getting that e-bike.


----------



## gzoom (17 Sep 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> I don't like the health problems since 2021, but that's life and I have to accept them, although I will continue to push against them and wait a bit longer before getting that e-bike.


Am 40, 69kg, BMI 21, down to 15% body fat, but I WOULDN'T do my work commute on a none assisted eBike. Infact I've not ridden my normal bike for over 18 months.

It's not about pushing through anything, eBikes are just more fun .


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Sep 2022)

gzoom said:


> Am 40, 69kg, BMI 21, down to 15% body fat, but I WOULDN'T do my work commute on a none assisted eBike. Infact I've not ridden my normal bike for over 18 months.
> 
> It's not about pushing through anything, eBikes are just more fun .



Nothing against e-bikes and tbf if I was commuting I would do it on an e-bike. I will get one at some time, and certainly would if I was still going to mtb centres.

I have ridden e-bikes and they can be fun for certain rides, but I ride as much for personal enjoyment as fun.

My friend, who is 80, has the perfect balance. He uses the battery on his Cannondale Synapse to get him up the steepest hills, that he can no longer do due to his heart problems, and treats it as a normal bike everywhere else. He still does his regular 50 mile rides this way.


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2022)

All good, nearly 53, few aches from various cycling injuries (ex broked spine) and more recently I stacked the road bike. My non-fixed shoulder is clunking and clicking from this off and I've a nice scar on my forearm. Fixed shoulder(from previous accident) is all good.

Back to cycle commuting on a stupidly heavy 90's MTB with way too much weight in my panniers - and it's not electric in anyway and it's still quicker than an ebike.  Enjoying the commute as it's nearly all off road - tracks, cycleways etc. Might consider an ebike when I'm 90.

Hopefully shoulder will sort itself in next 4 weeks (only been 3 weeks) as I'll be chucking myself off mountains on the MTB in October and November (planned rides).


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Beware old age, it has a habit of sneaking up on people, we all age a different rates, *keep pedalling* *it can slow the process down*.



I certainly hope so dave. That and other things, remaining mentally alert and using one's mind to be enquiring one minute, bloody daft the next!

In my immediate circle of very close friends we often comment "what would the kids think" which is about the daft stuff we do and silly behaviour we indulge ourselves with. Controlled bonkers is best!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Sep 2022)

56 and a half 😀
Health is all good. Bloods all OK, cholesterol all OK. Suffer from low vitamin D and Iron so take supplements for that. My resting heart rate is avg high 40's/low 50's so pretty good.
Do have a few minor problems. I suffer from chronic rhinusitus which means in the winter and cold weather my nose blocks with gunk very easy. Take medication when needed.
Like @fossyant I have a shoulder that grinds and clicks due to injury from being knocked off by a copper 10 years ago. 
I also suffer from quite bad restless legs syndrome of which I'm on Pregabalin which is a medication for epilepsy, to ease the symptoms. Off to neurological clinic soon for assessment.
Apart from all that, I could do with losing a few kilos, (i'm apprx 78kgs) but not overweight. And as the old saying goes I'm fit as a butchers dog. Due to my many miles on the bike.


----------



## All uphill (17 Sep 2022)

67, 5'8" and 74kg.

Big prostate, hearing and sight both less than 100%. A few aches and pains particularly in my hips.

Still enjoying cycling, gardening and happier than I have ever been generally. I am aware, every day, that time is getting shorter for me.

Changes to diet over the last few years have made a huge positive difference. Eliminating alcohol has been the best thing I have ever done. Reducing dairy and wheat has also helped.

I'm grateful to have got this far!


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I certainly hope so dave. That and other things, remaining mentally alert and using one's mind to be enquiring one minute, bloody daft the next!
> 
> In my immediate circle of very close friends we often comment "what would the kids think" which is about the daft stuff we do and silly behaviour we indulge ourselves with. Controlled bonkers is best!!!!



Unfortunately growing old is compulsory, fortunately growing up isn't, there was a post on facebook a while ago, she said "when I grow old I don't want to be the little old lady that people look at and go isn't she sweet, I want to be the one that people look at and say, "I wonder what the daft old bat is up to now!". I like her style.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Sep 2022)

At 58, 10 and a half stone and fit as a flea with own hair and teeth.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> At 58, 10 and a half stone and fit as a flea with own hair and teeth.



You sure you still have your own fleas?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Sep 2022)

At 56

No health issues, no medications, no aches or pains. Just did bowel cancer screening in August and all clear.

Blood pressure 97 / 69 latest measurement

BMI 22.2, weight 71.6kg

Body fat 14.5%, visceral fat index 10 (less than 14 is good)

Resting HR between 42-48 most morning measurements.

Weight and resting HR unchanged from 20 years ago. My other measurements don’t go back that far.


----------



## presta (17 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> My sleep would be better if I didn't have a pair of furry hot water bottles that insist on sleeping on top of me.



You'll be ok as long as they don't leak.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

presta said:


> You'll be ok as long as they don't leak.



Nothing wakes you up faster than the sound of a cat bringing up a furball...


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately growing old is compulsory, fortunately growing up isn't, there was a post on facebook a while ago, she said "when I grow old I don't want to be the little old lady that people look at and go isn't she sweet, I want to be the one that people look at and say, "I wonder what the daft old bat is up to now!". I like her style.



That is my goal in life!


----------



## kingrollo (17 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> At 58, 10 and a half stone and fit as a flea with own hair and teeth.



58 ?
You need to amend your username 😃😃😃


----------



## Time Waster (17 Sep 2022)

49 nearly 50 in December. Seems this is health grumble thread well if my family knew I was posting they'd call me a hypochondriac and put me down. Since we're all friends here I hope that's not going to happen. 

Almost 10 years ago I was a very fit individual then I had a child that became the centre of our lives. Over time my fitness decreased but only after about 5 or so years. That coincided with a sudden drop in performance on my daily commute by bike. 10-15 minutes after getting to work I would cough my guts up. 2 years of colleagues being Ann by my cough I went to the GP. He said I had asthma and I got a peak flow meter and salbutamol inhaler. That helped but a350 reading didn't seem that good to me. 2 years later I had a bad cold and it left my asthma to be much worse than normal. 10 plus doses a day. Went back to gp and apparently my diagnosis wasn't a diagnosis and I had to go to an asthma nurse to get it. Did that but that's not what to do so I had to record a few weeks of peak flow readings again to get it. Clearly 350 or 400 after salbutamol was asthma so brown inhaler. I'm off it and my asthma isn't bad at all. But now I have mild asthma too add to my migraines on holiday insurance forms. 

So with asthma under control, daily allergy tablets and frequent tablets to manage IBS related symptoms I'm basically healthy. Oh! Forgot my exercise consists of two lots of Brompton rides on my commute. Sure I consistently do 9000 to 11000 steps but I know I'm not doing enough. 

I simply don't get much time. Very early starts and unable to exercise at home when 9 yo son is awake. Concept 2 rower remains folded away. I'm only starting with my excuses BTW.

Overall I'm healthy but if I don't make a change with exercise levels soon it'll change. I need more CV and strength exercises. I also need to work on my balance too. Got other issues which stop me doing that but I'm not going into that. 

Oh and I've got a stinker of a cold. But I'll stop my grumble there, shoulder still painful, ok last grumble,!

Seriously I feel OK health wise and I know getting to be more active will help a lot.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> That is my goal in life!



Go for it girl, make us proud.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Sep 2022)

75 in a couple of weeks time. 5' 10" and BMI just sneaks in under the "overweight bar".

Heart attack, 24 years ago, but, still here to tell the tale.

Medication for BP, and, of course statins.

Try to cycle, at least every other day, with a self imposed 'target' of 150 miles/month.

Try to walk 4 - 5 miles, on the days I don't cycle.

To anyone who asks "how are you", I answer "Fine, thank you" (even if I don't feel 100%, my view is, feeling unwell is bad enough, why would you want to talk about it too?)

Every morning I wake up, I smile, I am still here.


----------



## Saluki (17 Sep 2022)

Thank you for asking. 

Technically 58 although I am between my 14th and 15th birthdays in reality. 
Noticed today that my breathing is not so hot. Temp is dropping and my long term, seasonal asthma has popped it’s head up and gone ‘yoohoo’ in a wheezy manner. Back on the old lung sucker then. 

I have been on HRT, thank god, for 18 months. Little weight gain but the gym, bikes and boxing training keeps me strong and fit. I am probably moving to Hunstanton soon and thought I fancy s go at Kitesurfing. I saw many older-than-me ladies just nailing it out there so it could be a lot of fun. 

Only meds are HRT and my pink and white (duel) inhaler so pretty darn blessed, I think. Painkillers when I need for the stupid wrist but it’s all good.


----------



## gbb (22 Sep 2022)

A game of two halves for me.
64, i take no prescription medicines (which a doctor remarked recently was reasonably unusual at my age), have generally good health, my parents and previous generations all seem of sound long living stock

But..
While the long term effects of TB and pneumonia about 10 years ago have as good as gone, that took me off any excercise for 2 years and i never got my fitness back. 
Osteo Arthritis then got a grip of me about 5 years ago maybe and its got progressively worse, now i ache ALL the time and sleep poorly because of it and pop non prescription medication all the time to dull the aches. i can't cycle any more than 10 miles on an ebike, its just too painfull for days after to do any more. As a former fanatic who would cycle 50 miles hard for fun, i never thought i'd see myself effectively a non cyclist but reality bites, i just can't do it anymore

If someone devised a treatment that would cure it, i'd happily pay £10K TOMORROW to get it.


----------



## Alex321 (22 Sep 2022)

63 here, in generally good health. I don't take any prescription medication, and very rarely any over the counter stuff.

5'9", weight bounces around between 13.5 and 14 stone, but I'm happy with that - I was 16 stone 1 before re-starting cycling at the beginning of the pandemic, and I hadn't been below 15 stone for at least 20 years.

I do have hearing aids, but the main need for them stems from fluid on my left inner ear, caused by an operation many years ago to try to stop me snoring (it failed in that!). And I need prescription vision enhancers - have worn contact lenses since I was 18.

I have a metal plate in my wrist as a result of the smash I had on my bike in March this year, but that is the only significant bone I have ever broken, and I have recovered pretty well full use of the wrist. It does take a little longer than it used to for recovery from bangs and scrapes, but not excessively so.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2022)

Time Waster said:


> 49 nearly 50 in December. Seems this is health grumble thread well if my family knew I was posting they'd call me a hypochondriac and put me down. Since we're all friends here I hope that's not going to happen.
> 
> Almost 10 years ago I was a very fit individual then I had a child that became the centre of our lives. Over time my fitness decreased but only after about 5 or so years. That coincided with a sudden drop in performance on my daily commute by bike. 10-15 minutes after getting to work I would cough my guts up. 2 years of colleagues being Ann by my cough I went to the GP. He said I had asthma and I got a peak flow meter and salbutamol inhaler. That helped but a350 reading didn't seem that good to me. 2 years later I had a bad cold and it left my asthma to be much worse than normal. 10 plus doses a day. Went back to gp and apparently my diagnosis wasn't a diagnosis and I had to go to an asthma nurse to get it. Did that but that's not what to do so I had to record a few weeks of peak flow readings again to get it. Clearly 350 or 400 after salbutamol was asthma so brown inhaler. I'm off it and my asthma isn't bad at all. But now I have mild asthma too add to my migraines on holiday insurance forms.
> 
> ...



Knackers yard for you ! 👅


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Sep 2022)

60, 5ft 5 ( short arse) but 11st 10 at the moment so supposedly a right lard arse. However my smart scales tell me I am 15% fat,80% muscle. My Garmin tells me I have the VO2 max of a 20year old so am happy with that.





At 43 in a bad motorcycle accident left with a rebuilt shoulder, was told I would have arthritis in my shoulder joint by 50 but I seem to be doing ok.
After springing my back and being hardly able to walk at 50, chasing 2 people up a mountain in switzerland on a MTB, a scan revealed 5 thinned discs in my spine.So no more heavy lifting for me. I tend to "spring" my back ( catch a nerve) a couple of times a year. Presently did it again last saturday starting a petrol lawnmower. So just sitting on a turbo at the moment can't cycle in the real world till thats sorted itself out.
Oh diagnosed with high blood pressure 5 rs ago but Ramapril seems to keep it in check.


----------



## Mart44 (29 Nov 2022)

I'm 78. Always fit and energetic and was an off-road rider up until the age of 72. Unfortunately, my off-road riding partner had to give it up and riding on my own wasn't the same, so I stopped too. I got an e-bike shortly after and have been riding this only on roads and paths until 6 months ago. I then had to stop cycling altogether due to developing an Inguinal Hernia (not because of cycling). It got quite painful riding or walking a mile or two.

I had this hernia, plus an umbilical hernia, repaired almost 6 weeks ago. The pain of the cuts has subsided and the time recommended for taking it easy is nearly up. My good walking pace has more or less returned. Has anyone else ridden after an Inguinal Hernia repair? If so, how long did it take to feel comfortable riding? ..or is it time to give up cycling altogether?


----------



## kingrollo (30 Nov 2022)

Mart44 said:


> I'm 78. Always fit and energetic and was an off-road rider up until the age of 72. Unfortunately, my off-road riding partner had to give it up and riding on my own wasn't the same, so I stopped too. I got an e-bike shortly after and have been riding this only on roads and paths until 6 months ago. I then had to stop cycling altogether due to developing an Inguinal Hernia (not because of cycling). It got quite painful riding or walking a mile or two.
> 
> I had this hernia, plus an umbilical hernia, repaired almost 6 weeks ago. The pain of the cuts has subsided and the time recommended for taking it easy is nearly up. My good wProbably alking pace has more or less returned. Has anyone else ridden after an Inguinal Hernia repair? If so, how long did it take to feel comfortable riding? ..or is it time to give up cycling altogether?



Yes I had IA repair. My recovery was slower than yours - it was 6 weeks before I felt able to get in the swimming pool. 

Probably 3 months before I felt able to get back on the bike.

The game changer for me was getting some movement in that area. Some light ab work in the gym really helped (against all advice and common sense) I guess I was holding tension in that area.


----------



## Mart44 (30 Nov 2022)

Thanks kingrollo - That's useful information. I'm just coming up to the 6 weeks and feeling as if I could get on my bike. I don't want to undo any of the good work though (mesh repair), so probably will go by your experience and wait a while longer. Still getting the odd twinge from the repair area but nothing much.

The last time I rode the e-bike was after a morning's work at the allotment. I was OK until I swung my leg over the saddle. Then the pain set in for an uncomfortable ride home. The frame of the bike is possibly a bit bigger than is should be for a person of my size and wonder if I shoud sell it and get a step-though one.


----------



## kingrollo (30 Nov 2022)

Mart44 said:


> Thanks kingrollo - That's useful information. I'm just coming up to the 6 weeks and feeling as if I could get on my bike. I don't want to undo any of the good work though (mesh repair), so probably will go by your experience and wait a while longer. Still getting the odd twinge from the repair area but nothing much.
> 
> The last time I rode the e-bike was after a morning's work at the allotment. I was OK until I swung my leg over the saddle. Then the pain set in for an uncomfortable ride home. The frame of the bike is possibly a bit bigger than is should be for a person of my size and wonder if I shoud sell it and get a step-though one.



if you read around recovery times vary massively for this surgery - some people are like two days ! - I was slightly longer than average .

I'd get on a static gym bike as a tester for the ebike. But best to err on the side of caution as a repair of a repair has a lot lower success rate than the first repair.

My anxiety kicked in a couple of times resulting in further ultrasound scans - but all good - still get the odd twinge almost 10 years later but nothing major.


----------



## postman (Yesterday at 16:39)

73 in Feb and as you all know,i had a prostate problem for four years.Also i got a very large scrotal swelling called a hydrocele which i had for eighteen months.Both operations were done at Otley Hospital in April,both were a success.After a six week rest,i got back to diy jobs and gardening.Plus i began volunteering at church.I also got back on the bike and managed to get up to a thirty one mile day out.Oh boy was that good.I feel fantastic and i hope it lasts a very long time.I have a list of rides i wish to do slowly this year.Including riding out with Mrs P.


----------



## cyberknight (Yesterday at 19:47)

3rd trip to the dentist in a month today 
Started with sensitivity in a back molar that spread to others , 2nd visit they even x rayed and didn't see anything even though at times i was literally screaming in pain unless i was overdosing on codeine .
Went to an emergency dentist this morning and told them and they x rayed and still couldn't see but said given the symptoms they would do a temporary filling ,
As they started drilling they told me that the tooth was in fact cracked and they could continue with the filling and i would need a root canal but given there was an infection and the nerve was already dead it was liable to crack open anyway so i decided to have the tooth yanked out there and then .
best my mouth has felt in weeks .


----------

